# Just about finished



## voodoocat (Sep 28, 2003)

After 4 days... I really need to learn some more scripting and automate this.  

http://www.voodoocat.com/pictures/gallery

thoughts?


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 29, 2003)

Nice site.  I really liked the BW of the lady w/ glasses in your portrait section.


----------



## Dew (Sep 29, 2003)

very nice .., nice loading time, worked smoothly for me


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 29, 2003)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> really liked the BW of the lady w/ glasses in your portrait section


That's mrscat



			
				Dew said:
			
		

> very nice .., nice loading time, worked smoothly for me



Thank you.  It's even real quick at home on my dial up.


----------



## Darfion (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm usually not keen on "black" pages but this one works very well.  Loaded quickly for me too.  Good work.


----------



## ramjamband (Dec 17, 2003)

Nice work very smooth.  There is obviously a lot of talent on here.


----------



## Geronimo (Dec 17, 2003)

eeeekkkk Tables.  

Nice design and content though voodoo.


----------



## crystalview (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice work!  design layout works well, loads fast.  That b&w of the ashtray...looks like it just reeks!!!   I smoke too.


----------

